# Грыжа межпозвоночная L5



## rafi9898 (25 Июл 2017)

Добрый день доктора, хирурги мне 25 лет очень беспокоит боль в левой ноге, проходил всю консервативное лечение, терапию, массаж, блокады, лфк, грыжа болит с 2010 года уже нет сил на какое то лечение думаю об операции дайте пожалуйста добрый совет боль замучила жить не могу так пью только таблетки и делаю лфк вот снимки на диске https://yadi.sk/d/9BOjCfLj3LNxeH


----------



## La murr (25 Июл 2017)

@rafi9898, здравствуйте!
Снимки следует разместить непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## rafi9898 (25 Июл 2017)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2017)

@rafi9898, 7 лет болит одинаково или периодически.
Что болит на сегодня. Как болит? Опишите.
Поперечные снимки не те, надо тот уровень где болит, там черточка есть, по ней видно.
Рентген простоя делали? Там аномалия похоже, хочется посмотреть.


----------



## rafi9898 (26 Июл 2017)

Тяжесть в пояснице и боль тянет сильно болит, в основном одинаковая боль снимаю имбупрафеном и лфк, и все это отдает в левую ногу, снимки только мрт вот тут все снимки https://yadi.sk/d/9BOjCfLj3LNxeH


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2017)

Покания к оперции относительные, плановые, решать вам.
На работу ходите?


----------



## rafi9898 (29 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, хожу на работу, но очень тяжко после работы прихожу обязательно диван и таблетку, по утрам зарядки но мало эффективно это все, езжу в командировки кроме спины давление поднимается и голова болит думаю все это от спины стрессы частые. Думаю об операции уже давно работать надо а нормально работать не могу, меньше полу часа ходьбы уже боли адские в левой ноге, как быть доктор мне? Спасибо вам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2017)

Так и сделайте! Проблемы нет. Через месяц на работу!


----------



## rafi9898 (29 Июл 2017)

Делать эндоскопическую правильно? А где лучше ее сделать в Москве в какой больнице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2017)

Микрохирургическую. Там где врач, которому доверяете.


----------



## rafi9898 (29 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Микрохирургическую. Спасибо Вам за ответ!


----------

